# Mature, tame and loving male cockatiel needs good home



## KLaw (Feb 12, 2006)

We have to find a new home for our wonderful, sweet male cockatiel. I was recently diagnosed with Hypersensitivity Pneumonitis ("bird fancier's lung") and consequently we had to part with our cherished pigeon, Waldo. You can read more about that in this thread: 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25440&referrerid=5759
My doctors have unanimously agreed that our cockatiel has to go too. I won't be able to have birds of any kind in the future, and that is heartbreaking. Please read on and let me know if you can help me find a home for Jake.

He's 14 now, but still looks and acts like a young man. His father has lived to be at least 24 (last I heard of him), so Jake has a long ways to go yet. He has always had a varied and nutritious diet, enjoys human food as well as Kaytee Exact Organic pellets and a variety seed mix. He is exceptionally affectionate and sweet, prefers human males to females if he has a choice, but is adaptable and friendly to everyone. He loves to be out of his cage, loves head pets and attention but is not demanding, whistles tunes and can learn them but doesn't talk in words. He has never been in a household with dogs or cats, so this would not be ideal for him since he wouldn't know how to deal with them. His wings have always been clipped. He has always been indoors. He had a mate who passed away five years ago from egg binding, and he's been single since then but would probably love to be with other birds.

We would love to see him in a home either with other cockatiels, and/or with a person who can give him lots of attention and time outside his cage. 

We are in San Diego, but we're willing to travel a ways to get him to the right place. If you're in California, Arizona, southern Nevada, even Oregon, and think you could give Jake a good home, let me know. I will check for private messages here when I remember to do that, but you can reach me much more quickly by sending email to [email protected].


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Any luck? I'm so sorry for you...this is really sad.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Try posting on Parrot Chatter forum. I have provided the link below.

http://www.parrotchatter.com/forum.php


----------



## KLaw (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you so much Charis! It looks like maybe we have a great solution from a Pigeon-life member. We're going to try him in a new home, starting this weekend, and it might just be wonderful. If it doesn't work out, I will post again and will try the parrot forum too, so I really appreciate the link. 

If it does work out as well as I think it will, I'll post all the details in the near future. It looks like Jake is going to have a very happy future indeed.

Thanks again so much.

Kathy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's wonderful!


----------

